# New Castle Serenity and Noisy Fan



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello , We are new to the forum .As of this fall , new to pellet stoves .Yet have watched , researched and have been Learning . This is our 3rd stove .We did not have great luck with the Englander .Auger issues ( way to many) .We then went with the Pelpro Cast Iron TSC90 , which was great for a month .We had one problem after the other with the Thermostat , fans ect .The Pelpro CS was horrible .We returned the stove . We cleaned them and cared for them  as directed and more if needed .After much looking , We chose the Serenity .We will need a second one in this 2 1/2 story 1847c  Old Victorian .Yet we wanted to see if some fan noise is normal .or an issue we need to deal with CS or maybe answers here .The stove seems to be running perfectly /As we learn it and play with the settings. The noise is  weird . constant  and changes pitch with higher setting . Its not really a whine,but an annoying pitch sound , I cant explain ( being female it reminds me of a hair blow dryer on hold    )  I am not sure what Murph would call it . He is mechanically inclined and all looks good as he went over it . Just seems to change if he lightly blew on the fan    LOL Any advice would be awesome . CS Isnt open until Monday .  Thanks  V


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 22, 2017)

could you possibly post a sound clip of the fan noise. and in my sig. is a video clip of my serenity starting up and burning for you to compare sound to. It is normal to hear the fan pitch change slightly as the flame changes.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 22, 2017)

I agree with Rich. The combustion fan will change a bit, but the room fan should be pretty solid. I did have an issue with one of my Serenity's room fan when it was new.The tin shroud that holds the fan, is formed in multiple pieces and when it is put together, there are places where two pieces of tin are not tightly held together which caused a high pitch harmonic or rattle. I took the side cover off and located the area where the noise was most audible and took a pliers and just made a slight bend to the metal to cause a better interference fit. Noise stopped.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you both for the reply .Yes we can do that . He is recording it now


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!  The video/audio clip would be helpful since we are not there  If you use video too, forum members can see what part of the burn sequence the stove is in when the noise is the worst.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Here is the sound if you can hear it. Hope this works lol


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 22, 2017)

No file uploaded?


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

OK here is the link for youtube. I need to delete the tapatalk lol. sorry for the delay !!


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Hoping it is ok to DL the video thru You Tube . Every other way limited the file size  TYIA to anyone whom hears this .Maybe have some experience .We are going to try to pick up the second one tomorrow .  V


----------



## johneh (Jan 22, 2017)

Sounds like hi pitched harmonics
With out being there have no idea where it is
Pos Fan or sheet metal vibration


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 22, 2017)

From what I can hear it don't sound normal, have you pulled the side panels off the stove and looked for anything obvious, Other then that since the stove is under warranty I would call Ardisam, they could then hear the noise over the phone and probably send you a new fan.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

johneh said:


> Sounds like hi pitched harmonics
> With out being there have no idea where it is
> Pos Fan or sheet metal vibration


I hope its not the fan .Maybe just sheet metal .He can check this , We will call Ardisam tomorrow morning in case HA  .Hoping to hear from others ,when they get time .Maybe Deezl had this issue as stated above .Things usually happen on the weekend .Sunday is a rest easy day .We still haven't gotten one . The house is  FUN but lots of work . Heating it is  ACKKK. I am thinking  It definitely sounds like high pitched harmonics You can hear it upstairs far away in this Old beauty LOL TY for the Reply  V


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

rich2500 said:


> From what I can hear it don't sound normal, have you pulled the side panels off the stove and looked for anything obvious, Other then that since the stove is under warranty I would call Ardisam, they could then hear the noise over the phone and probably send you a new fan.


I pulled the panels and looked around. Didn't see anything touching or loose. I can pull the fan and shroud and see if anything is out of place. Thank you and I will keep you posted!!


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 22, 2017)

Unfortunately the sound did not come thru on my computer. The video os good, just cant seem to get the sound. I'll try again later and see if it comes thru after refreshing the page or something.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Deezl Smoke said:


> Unfortunately the sound did not come thru on my computer. The video os good, just cant seem to get the sound. I'll try again later and see if it comes thru after refreshing the page or something.


Did you get the youtube link? the tapatalk didn't go through. At the end of the video it gets really loud. Thats the best part I know that the noise is very clear. Thank you for all the help!! Greatly appreciated


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 22, 2017)

If your gonna pull the fan, might as well put a drop or 2 of oil on the bushings to see if it changes anything.Just pop the rubber grommets out of the end fan housing apply the oil and pop the grommets back in.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

rich2500 said:


> If your gonna pull the fan, might as well put a drop or 2 of oil on the bushings to see if it changes anything.Just pop the rubber grommets out of the end fan housing apply the oil and pop the grommets back in.


I have trusty 3in1 oil lol. It is getting ready to shutdown soon. I will get it then and see what happens. Thanks! Do you vacuum your stove everyday?


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 22, 2017)

Keep us posted, no not necessary to vacuum the stove everyday, depending on the pellets a quick pot scrape daily is all that might be needed.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Vand M said:


> I have trusty 3in1 oil lol. It is getting ready to shutdown soon. I will get it then and see what happens. Thanks! Do you vacuum your stove everyday?



We sure will .Love the idea of the easier way to clean this stove .We have access to some local pellet s .A new mill  Kingdom Biofuel .So far they have been great . Super low fines and very little ash .Of course we like the hammers on  real cold days LOL Its frustrating we cannot find some soft pellet or mixes .We wanted to try those .  TY AGAIN  . V and Murph


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yep I know all about kingdom bio fuels, haven't burned any pellets out of their mill yet but burned their labeled pellets. Also bought my Ravelli stove from them at a great price.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

rich2500 said:


> Yep I know all about kingdom bio fuels, haven't burned any pellets out of their mill yet but burned their labeled pellets. Also bought my Ravelli stove from them at a great price.


  Really . They seem to be really nice people to deal with . .We were almost going to buy our 2 stoves from them. Cost was a factor then .As we discovered we needed so much insulation in this attic .All floor was pre laid many years ago . It all was took up insulated and replaced .Murph did this chore by himself . HA  . How do you like the Ravelli? If we ever move one of the serenity's to the basement .We were considering  Getting one for the LR .That old chimney needs top repair before we can exit from it with pipe. Its also nearly 28 ft high with an old witches bend in it  LOL   Sheesh we have 2 many questions for you all  .  If the fan is not functioning properly, can it affect the heat output .Although the stove seems to run good .We have the thermostat on 78 .We are still tinkering we ran some manual last night .It doesnt seem to be throwing the heat some get .If the fan can affect this and its replaced or fixed .Be great . Could be the old house sucks heat we do have an OAK installed .


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 22, 2017)

That time I could hear it. It is not normal. You wont see anything loose I'm gunna bet. But if you have something with a rubber handle, like a small hammer or the like, touch the fan shrouding tin and see if it changes the sound. 

 Though I will say that sound is to me more like an air noise than a tin work noise. Still, when touching the tin work, see if it changes pitch or goes away etc.  

 This type of fan can be fussy about clearances to the shrouding. These fans do not take air into the center and force it thru the blades like a box fan in the house would do. These fans work more on creating a directional current between the blades and the shroud which pull air in where the blade cage meats the end of the open shroud. So even a strip of duct tape along the shroud edge will make a difference. 

 Do you have any pictures of the fan?


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Deezl Smoke said:


> That time I could hear it. It is not normal. You wont see anything loose I'm gunna bet. But if you have something with a rubber handle, like a small hammer or the like, touch the fan shrouding tin and see if it changes the sound.
> 
> Though I will say that sound is to me more like an air noise than a tin work noise. Still, when touching the tin work, see if it changes pitch or goes away etc.
> 
> ...


 Let me get him back in here to do that ..Its just shutting down now . So glad you could hear it this time ! TY Be back with some pics .


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 22, 2017)

Vand M said:


> Really . They seem to be really nice people to deal with . .We were almost going to buy our 2 stoves from them. Cost was a factor then .As we discovered we needed so much insulation in this attic .All floor was pre laid many years ago . It all was took up insulated and replaced .Murph did this chore by himself . HA  . How do you like the Ravelli? If we ever move one of the serenity's to the basement .We were considering  Getting one for the LR .That old chimney needs top repair before we can exit from it with pipe. Its also nearly 28 ft high with an old witches bend in it  LOL   Sheesh we have 2 many questions for you all  .  If the fan is not functioning properly, can it affect the heat output .Although the stove seems to run good .We have the thermostat on 78 .We are still tinkering we ran some manual last night .It doesnt seem to be throwing the heat some get .If the fan can affect this and its replaced or fixed .Be great . Could be the old house sucks heat we do have an OAK installed .



They are great people at Kingdom, Do I like my Ravelli, yes but after having both stoves I would never spend the extra money for the Ravelli again, both stoves perform equally but the Serenity is so much easier to clean.Its gonna take you a bit to learn the adjustments on the Serenity but it will crank out heat once it's dialed in.If the fan isn't running at proper speed yes it could affect heat output.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Deezl Smoke said:


> That time I could hear it. It is not normal. You wont see anything loose I'm gunna bet. But if you have something with a rubber handle, like a small hammer or the like, touch the fan shrouding tin and see if it changes the sound.
> 
> Though I will say that sound is to me more like an air noise than a tin work noise. Still, when touching the tin work, see if it changes pitch or goes away etc.
> 
> ...





rich2500 said:


> They are great people at Kingdom, Do I like my Ravelli, yes but after having both stoves I would never spend the extra money for the Ravelli again, both stoves perform equally but the Serenity is so much easier to clean.Its gonna take you a bit to learn the adjustments on the Serenity but it will crank out heat once it's dialed in.If the fan isn't running at proper speed yes it could affect heat output.



Awesome ! The amount of money they cost is  WOW even on a deal . We are going to keep these Serenity's and get the kinks out . He is taking some pics now and a little video .He took the side panel off and then we got tin rattle from the back   Doing the things Deezl suggested . The pitch is changing a little when he touches the shrouding .We can get this .Get a call in tomorrow to Ardisam  Will be posting what he finds soon pics and vid ..You all are fantastic .Hopefully we can be of help some times .We know wood stoves real well . New thing here  GREAT. We felt the fan wasnt running at full steam  :ucky the real cold weather will not be back till a week or so .Just windy rain . HATE so much wind .We call this Place the House On WINDY HILL Mini manor its about 1800 sq ft . HA


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Here are pics if fan before removal.

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

fan shroud video


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 22, 2017)

Once the fan is out inspect every one of the blades make sure they are all straight. Other then that I would just wait until tomorrow to talk with Ardisam they will get you fixed up.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

rich2500 said:


> Once the fan is out inspect every one of the blades make sure they are all straight. Other then that I would just wait until tomorrow to talk with Ardisam they will get you fixed up.





He is doing it now and looking for anything else he can find .


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Motor seem a little stiff. Doesn't want to spin freely. Fan blades are all straight. Should I still oil the bearings??

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Pics of the fan out

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 22, 2017)

That fan should spin real free, so yeah pull the grommets and check the bushings, add a few drops of oil, reinstall the grommets and see if it loosens up.


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 22, 2017)

Either way I would be calling  Ardisam for a replacement fan.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

rich2500 said:


> Either way I would be calling  Ardisam for a replacement fan.


 Yes , we are going to   call Ardisam anyway ..The first thing he said was the fan stopped immediately . It did not keep spinning ..He just said there was only one rubber grommet. the motor and shaft go to the fan vent on the other side.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

Just to let everyone know. Oiled grommet and reinstalled fan. Issue is still there. Calling Ardisam in the morning and picking up the second castle serenity for the living room lol

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ohbix (Jan 22, 2017)

when my convection fan has made noise like that, replacing the fan bearings has resolved the problem.  Hope they'll send you a new fan.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

They should send one. It's under warranty. It only 2 days old lol. I will look up new bearings. If I can rebuild this fan I will have an extra. Thanks for the info!!

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 22, 2017)

Vand M said:


> View attachment 193281
> View attachment 193282
> View attachment 193283
> 
> ...





 One thing you can do to help when you call for tech support, is if you are going to town, buy a meter that is known as a "kill a watt" meter.
 Here's a picture of mine and what the reading was for the stove on heat setting one.



 If you can find one of these meters, it will help you diagnose a lot of things beyond the stove. But tech support can tell you if things are out of spec if you have one and know what it reads when the stove is running.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 22, 2017)

I will have to see if I can find one. That would come in handy for a lot of things lol thanks

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 23, 2017)

Any update


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

New part is on its way. I picked up another serenity so, it is in place of the other one. Until the part comes in. Then I will put the one that gets fixed in the living room at the other end of the house... The new one is quiet and no funny sounds so far. Just firing it up now lol

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

Vand M said:


> New part is on its way. I picked up another serenity so, it is in place of the other one. Until the part comes in. Then I will put the one that gets fixed in the living room at the other end of the house... The new one is quiet and no funny sounds so far. Just firing it up now lol
> 
> Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


I am replying behind Murph .As right now .We do not if we should laugh or scream .All is hooked up tested and correct .We are getting the EXACT same noise as with the first stove ???? He is going over all AGAIN ..WOW LOL


----------



## pageyjim (Jan 23, 2017)

I might start looking at the OAK and flue piping or how it connects to the stove.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

The sound is coming from the top part of the blower chamber. That is the loudest place. Took the top panel off and the chamber is enclosed. The top plate to the chamber is snug agents the sides except for one side of the chamber plate. Could that cause the whistle sound we are hearing in both stoves?? Was thinking of high temp silicone to see if it makes any difference.

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

This is the gap I found when I took the top off. 

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 23, 2017)

Never had the top off my Serenity so I'm not sure what things should look like, where abouts you located, if your not to far I would be willing to come by and take a listen.It just seems abnormal to have the same issue with 2 stoves and never heard this complaint before.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

We are off of 272 from oxford P.A. close to Cecil College in Bayview

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

We can pay for travel if it's not to far for you! 

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

pageyjim said:


> I might start looking at the OAK and flue piping or how it connects to the stove.


I was wondering about this myself .This is V ..I mentioned to Murph about the OAK because it seems to be just a little different install from our prior stove .Than the way Ardisam has theirs  We really want to keep these stoves .2 doing the exact same thing is just  strange .I am sitting here feeling great heat .We found an air leak(old house) into the kitchen area where it is installed .The wind always tells us . TODAY its WIND  here  Which is why it didnt feel as if it was blowing good heat .


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

We would compensate you for more then just travel.

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not bad just mapped it and it's about 1 hour from me.would only be able to get there on saturday or Sunday though, during the week I work until 5


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 23, 2017)

No I wouldn't except any compensation


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

I would love to meet you! Thank you sooooo much!! We don't know anyone else with a pellet stove. Learning curve lol

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 23, 2017)

I enjoy meeting new folks and talking pellet stoves


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

We love the stoves. Just learning how they work. 

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

Vand M said:


> We love the stoves. Just learning how they work.
> 
> Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


  Murphy ya know ya love talking pellet stoves too .New at it .He loves learning  and chatting  TY  so much for offering to come ..Will be fantastic .Love meeting new people here also .Yeah Pellet talk .I am a woman , I want to learn everything about them


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 23, 2017)

They are real simple once you get the basics, can just be little overwhelming at first


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 23, 2017)

Road Trip  rich, great to offer your expertise on the Serenity.  It's driving you crazy that there are two problem stoves when you had minimal issues with yours.  Good luck with the troubleshooting and hope it's something simple.  Keep us posted...


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 23, 2017)

I listened to each video again. The description of a train horn is about right and it really sounds like an air noise. Touching the shroud with the handle mostly proves it in my mind.  

 I'm trying to find a video on youtube that explains this blower design. But till I do, think about stuff like a hair dryer or a leaf blower. The whiny noise is from the air and fan not the engine. They are similar styles of blowers, but for different purposes.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

I will play with the blower on the other stove and see what happens. I do believe it is something simple! 

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> Road Trip  rich, great to offer your expertise on the Serenity.  It's driving you crazy that there are two problem stoves when you had minimal issues with yours.  Good luck with the troubleshooting and hope it's something simple.  Keep us posted...


  Ya all are awesome people !    I think its awesome . I can see we are going to love it here and meeting Rich  will be  fantastic ! We are into  The pellet  for Biofuel .Its really a money eater and I hate to buy oil   Used wood , grew up with wood stoves as did Murph . We already see how much  money it can save and better for the environment  I HOPE   Been trying to heat with electric .I do Not like paying them either  HA  V


----------



## Vand M (Jan 23, 2017)

Deezl Smoke said:


> I listened to each video again. The description of a train horn is about right and it really sounds like an air noise. Touching the shroud with the handle mostly proves it in my mind.
> 
> I'm trying to find a video on youtube that explains this blower design. But till I do, think about stuff like a hair dryer or a leaf blower. The whiny noise is from the air and fan not the engine. They are similar styles of blowers, but for different purposes.


 When   I first wrote in about this noise  This  is V .I swore It sounded allot like a hair dryer .So this makes sense !


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 24, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> Road Trip  rich, great to offer your expertise on the Serenity.  It's driving you crazy that there are two problem stoves when you had minimal issues with yours.  Good luck with the troubleshooting and hope it's something simple.  Keep us posted...


you are correct Lake Girl it is driving me crazy, can't help myself just my love for the Serenity


----------



## GT_Sharp (Jan 24, 2017)

Sorry if I missed this in an earlier post but did you pull the OAK off the stove to see if this changed the noise?


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 24, 2017)

GT_Sharp said:


> Sorry if I missed this in an earlier post but did you pull the OAK off the stove to see if this changed the noise?


Good point ... pipe clamp on the OAK should keep resonance to a minimum but you never know.


----------



## pageyjim (Jan 24, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> Good point ... pipe clamp on the OAK should keep resonance to a minimum but you never know.



Good idea


----------



## Vand M (Jan 26, 2017)

I'll try it and see if it does anything.

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 26, 2017)

So, because of this thread, I have been paying extra attention to my stove's sounds. Though it is impossible to know for sure the decibel level of your stove noise from a video taken by phone, I can now hear from the side of one of my stoves, the "train horn" sound. In my house, and the way the stove is oriented etc. the decibel level is acceptable to my ears. It does not bother me as a background noise. However, now, after paying closer attention to it, perhaps it is the decibel level that is causing your problems more so than the noise itself? 

 If the new fan does not make a difference, and both of your stoves have the same noise, then I guess I would tend to believe that it is normal for the stove, but maybe the decibel level is amplified by the stove's surroundings in your house by design. ?? 

 I hope that "we" as a group, can resolve the decibel level issue and make you happy with the Serenity stoves, as it sounds like you do appreciate the simplicity of them as do many other Serenity owners. 

 The air intake for the room fan is obviously from all over the place on the stove. The top of the stove has a artistic design cut into it with a screen behind it to keep larger foreign material from falling into the workings of the stove including the room fan. That is more than enough inlet air for the room fan. Yet there are also all sorts of perforations on the sides of the stove that air can come in as well as the lower back panel. 
  So I just set a larger book over the top plate and noticed quite a difference in the sound level and direction. (yes I removed the book) Think or it like your stove is sitting in a theater and you are in the auditorium. The sound is sent to you by design. If you were to leave your seat and walk behind the theater curtain, you would not be able to hear anything going on in front of the curtain. 

 If you have anything in the kitchen that is non flammable like a hot plate pad or the like, maybe set it on top of the stove and see if it makes the noise level more tolerable? Experiment with stuff like that a bit and see what happens. Personally, the noise does not bother me, but now I may make it a project to see how low I can get the decibel level just for fun.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you for the post! I appreciate everything it very much. It is an old house and noises tend to float in here, so that is a possibility. I have taken the too off the other stove and I am sealing all the little cracks between the welds of the blower chamber. Looks like a good place to start lol. I will keep everyone posted on what I find and what was done. As well as what worked and did not. Thanks again. By the way, glad you remembers to remove the book lol

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 26, 2017)

Hearth in the kitchen.

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 26, 2017)

Vand M said:


> I'll try it and see if it does anything.
> 
> Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


  V here  .We are waiting hopefully by tomorrow  . My ex ( a mason ) is making a nice hearth bottom for the 1st stove to go into the LR with  the new motor. In this room we will see the difference in the noise the stove makes . I should send you a photo of where the one running is now . Definitely can make a difference ... The OAK on the 2nd one  is clamped tight .Yet is doesnt seems to be as  noisy or the noise isnt bothering me .Other than AH  playing with setting it over heated and It did what it was supposed to and shut down we reset all good .In fact its heating very well ..Oh yeah , we have a Entreeair  corner door fan .We actually had 2  .Nothing wrong with them .I  plugged one back in  hung it ..The reason i now remeber  I didnt care for it .WOrked good for moving air .But it was NOISY . Probably worse than the stove ..SO it just may be the norm , depending on where things are sitting ect .By far the Serenity we have up now  is still not as loud as the dirst and blows much more effectively .We will know more when  Murphy gets time to get the motor in ..NOW we are sealing cracks all  over the house .The wind is at it again .We found more attic coves to insulate ..  WHAT a  RIDE    V


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 27, 2017)

The joys of old house ownership  Lots of fix-ups and insulating.  My  old house wasn't that old ... homework found in the wall when insulating was dated 1903.  Something to keep in mind with future renos, balloon construction needs to have firestops installed between first and second floors.

Are there rubber feet on the legs of the stove?  If not, something else that could help.  How level is the stove ... variations in the floor or brick hearth could allow for vibrations.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 27, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> The joys of old house ownership  Lots of fix-ups and insulating.  My  old house wasn't that old ... homework found in the wall when insulating was dated 1903.  Something to keep in mind with future renos, balloon construction needs to have firestops installed between first and second floors.
> 
> Are there rubber feet on the legs of the stove?  If not, something else that could help.  How level is the stove ... variations in the floor or brick hearth could allow for vibrations.



That's a good point about the rubber feet to keep harmonics isolated. I had not thought about that.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Jan 27, 2017)

Talegas just posted this video with sound of his first burn with the Serenity.

Talegas video

 It is in this thread for reference.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 30, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> The joys of old house ownership  Lots of fix-ups and insulating.  My  old house wasn't that old ... homework found in the wall when insulating was dated 1903.  Something to keep in mind with future renos, balloon construction needs to have firestops installed between first and second floors.
> 
> Are there rubber feet on the legs of the stove?  If not, something else that could help.  How level is the stove ... variations in the floor or brick hearth could allow for vibrations.



  There are fire-stops here .Someone did some .Murph has done some when he sees the opportunity .   I still hate  the thoughts of ever having a house fire for any reason 
Which does bring me to my concerns . We have the second serentity installed and running .YEP  Makes the same noises . Not quite as loud .All is running  GREAT . The old  ha new one  with the new motor is now in the LR and we are cooking hot on 2  Its  82 in there now with out door temps at 26 with a breeze  My ex  a safety foreman for the masonry union . Laid a dry  firebrick hearth for the floor .He just came  Placed firebrick on one side wall .This stove is cornered at proper to the book clearances . except my one wall just is getting to hot . As is my sofa which he moved 3 .5  ft away and placed a metal fire shield .This all temporary . until I move the room around . At some point he still wants to install it in the chimney center of room .A point he made , which  I agree on  is the min clearances to any wood ,pellet or heating appliance should be 3ft or more Of Course I already knew this .I was part of and ran his business for 28 years .Also am a former wood burner  .He suggested not placing anything combustible  even behind the stove .In the case of any blowout  fires, or mishaps of any kind .I always take his advice .he has been in the business 45 years .Some of the pics  you see of the  pellet stoves in general have rockers  curtains   baskets ect Ya all know  .Way to close to them .Just a little for any newbies  FYI  .This stove seems to be  hotter than  the other on the same setting .We are thinking location .The kitchen is open to the parlor a side porch the dining room and set back into a full  masonry hearth The living room is open to the foyer   and a doorway to the dining room .I am actually getting heat upstairs  now from the LR Install .Although I would like more to go up .The 2 coldest bedrooms are right above the Living room  .. I will send a photo   Im not great at that like Murphy is ..BTW  Rich so sorry your camper got a tree .Hope all is ok   V


----------



## Vand M (Jan 30, 2017)

Deezl Smoke said:


> Talegas just posted this video with sound of his first burn with the Serenity.
> 
> Talegas video
> 
> It is in this thread for reference.


TY Talegas .I was worried my flames were a little high at times ..The noise is exactly  what I hear on mine .I am going to say ..TY to Deezl Smoke as well !   once again . V


----------



## Vand M (Jan 30, 2017)

Deezl Smoke said:


> That's a good point about the rubber feet to keep harmonics isolated. I had not thought about that.





Lake Girl said:


> The joys of old house ownership  Lots of fix-ups and insulating.  My  old house wasn't that old ... homework found in the wall when insulating was dated 1903.  Something to keep in mind with future renos, balloon construction needs to have firestops installed between first and second floors.
> 
> Are there rubber feet on the legs of the stove?  If not, something else that could help.  How level is the stove ... variations in the floor or brick hearth could allow for vibrations.


  YES   I  am thinking its just a norm for these .Maybe some design changes and  location . . V


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 31, 2017)

Vand M said:


> There are fire-stops here .Someone did some .Murph has done some when he sees the opportunity .   I still hate  the thoughts of ever having a house fire for any reason
> Which does bring me to my concerns . We have the second serentity installed and running .YEP  Makes the same noises . Not quite as loud .All is running  GREAT . The old  ha new one  with the new motor is now in the LR and we are cooking hot on 2  Its  82 in there now with out door temps at 26 with a breeze  My ex  a safety foreman for the masonry union . Laid a dry  firebrick hearth for the floor .He just came  Placed firebrick on one side wall .This stove is cornered at proper to the book clearances . except my one wall just is getting to hot . As is my sofa which he moved 3 .5  ft away and placed a metal fire shield .This all temporary . until I move the room around . At some point he still wants to install it in the chimney center of room .A point he made , which  I agree on  is the min clearances to any wood ,pellet or heating appliance should be 3ft or more Of Course I already knew this .I was part of and ran his business for 28 years .Also am a former wood burner  .He suggested not placing anything combustible  even behind the stove .In the case of any blowout  fires, or mishaps of any kind .I always take his advice .he has been in the business 45 years .Some of the pics  you see of the  pellet stoves in general have rockers  curtains   baskets ect Ya all know  .Way to close to them .Just a little for any newbies  FYI  .This stove seems to be  hotter than  the other on the same setting .We are thinking location .The kitchen is open to the parlor a side porch the dining room and set back into a full  masonry hearth The living room is open to the foyer   and a doorway to the dining room .I am actually getting heat upstairs  now from the LR Install .Although I would like more to go up .The 2 coldest bedrooms are right above the Living room  .. I will send a photo   Im not great at that like Murphy is ..BTW  Rich so sorry your camper got a tree .Hope all is ok   V


Camper ended up being ok, me not so much, ended up with the flu and out of work yesterday, going to try going to work today.


----------



## Talegas (Jan 31, 2017)

i'm now running the stove continuously. Last night was the first night, kept the house not cold (70 where the stove is, 65 the upper floor where we sleep, and that is a very comfortable sleeping temp..i get to use covers!).

Flame is yellow, not as pale as before, but yellow.. although through the ash/soot stained window it shows it orange (through the clean parts of the window you can see the yellow flame). The "howling" sound i take is the natural sound of the cylinder fan. Once i am done with the test burn (continue to burn through 2 more bags) i'll see if the fan spins freely or not. And to Lake Girl's point, i'll buy a level and figure out if the stove is leveled.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 31, 2017)

rich2500 said:


> Camper ended up being ok, me not so much, ended up with the flu and out of work yesterday, going to try going to work today.


We are glad the camper is ok ..As for the FLU   ..REST and get better .Its going around again    Thanks so much or allthe advice with the stobves .They seems to be doing good   REST , FLUIDS ya know


----------



## Jake86 (Jan 31, 2017)

Does not sound like my Castle Serenity.  I do get a minor "wine" when I go from high to low fan speed, but it kind of fades away. Sometimes a new stove gets quieter as it's broken in, but a constant "wine" without some cheese is going drive you nuts. Seriously, if it doesn't quiet down, exchange it. A good stove will only make white noise and you get use to it after awhile. Has kind of calming affect. Not yours.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 31, 2017)

Talegas said:


> i'm now running the stove continuously. Last night was the first night, kept the house not cold (70 where the stove is, 65 the upper floor where we sleep, and that is a very comfortable sleeping temp..i get to use covers!).
> 
> Flame is yellow, not as pale as before, but yellow.. although through the ash/soot stained window it shows it orange (through the clean parts of the window you can see the yellow flame). The "howling" sound i take is the natural sound of the cylinder fan. Once i am done with the test burn (continue to burn through 2 more bags) i'll see if the fan spins freely or not. And to Lake Girl's point, i'll buy a level and figure out if the stove is leveled.





Jake86 said:


> Does not sound like my Castle Serenity.  I do get a minor "wine" when I go from high to low fan speed, but it kind of fades away. Sometimes a new stove gets quieter as it's broken in, but a constant "wine" without some cheese is going drive you nuts. Seriously, if it doesn't quiet down, exchange it. A good stove will only make white noise and you get use to it after awhile. Has kind of calming affect. Not yours.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 31, 2017)

This is what we are noticing .Its less and less .Changes in fan speed . Not anywhere like they were .The new motor in the first one is working awesome .We can tell the difference  from the area of location.These were both purchased at the same time .One is the LR now with a new motor ;Much Much less wine . However on a much different hearth and a bit of a different hook up done by  Castles  recommendations  .Both have OAK's .We are thinking we will change the hook up in the 2nd newbie in the kitchen .We think this may be an issue .It had 2 elbows instead of one based on the hook up we had for the TSC90 Pelpro .> We talked about this  today . Castle recommends  4inch pipe with 2 elbows .SO we are going to Change the hook up . Also may be why we are getting superb heat out of the LR Castle installation. Its again 81 in there on low 1 LOL Last night we hit a low of 17  with wind  BOTH stoves on 1-2 we had 75-80 degree  61-65 upstairs .Any suggestions on getting more heat up stairs  would help.We have read allot here and in other areas . Without cutting holes all over the place . Would love to get that heat up the staircase .No we dont have forced air downstairs  the old boiler and ductwork , we removed  Horrible  mess that was .  V


----------



## Talegas (Feb 1, 2017)

For whatever is worth:
- Using iphone6 with otterbox defender case
- phone was horizontal to the ground, with base pointed towards stove
- about 2 feet from the front of the stove
- about a foot above the height of the stove
- using the app: Decibel 10th
- Stall 1, exhaust V 80, no changes to the blowing fan so it was default.


it recorded an average of 62 dBs

Now I am back to my desk and placed the phone on the desk without any other noise other than the CPU fan (running Diablo 3 so it is active) the dBs measured was 50.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2017)

Talegas said:


> For whatever is worth:
> - Using iphone6 with otterbox defender case
> - phone was horizontal to the ground, with base pointed towards stove
> - about 2 feet from the front of the stove
> ...




To be fair to the CPU fan, you need to be two feet away!  Get your point though

Always surprised on initial Fall start-up at how loud they seem.  Doesn't take long before you tune it out and it becomes that "white noise".

Getting air flow upstairs ... you may want to set up a cold air return on the second floor so the cold air can drop to the kitchen and/or living room.  We used our old forced air ducts as a large cold air return flowing to our living room near the stove using in-line fans.  A ceiling fan in the main hall upstairs can draw up the air.  Can test movement by taping flagging tape or similar light material to walls/ceiling to get an idea of the current convection loop.  Use painter tape so you don't mess up the paint job!


----------



## Talegas (Feb 1, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> To be fair to the CPU fan, you need to be two feet away!  Get your point though
> !



Phone was 2.5 ft from the CPU, and about 2ft higher up (the location of the phone on the desk). That said, my CPU fan has always been loud. The app compares the dBs to a "normal conversation".


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2017)

Interesting app...


----------



## Tails1 (Feb 2, 2017)

For what it's worth  when I first installed my englander I found the fans noisier at first and now that the stove has some mileage on it I find it is much quieter now that it is broken in. Some of that observation is subjective however as now I am used to the noise but still it is quieter.


----------



## Vand M (Feb 4, 2017)

Castle serenity throwing sparks out of the vent pipe. Not bad but still doing it. Also a clunking sound now and then from the auger. Any ideas? Other stove not doing it. Just one.

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 4, 2017)

gotta back down the intake air a bit more by either closing the air gate a little or backing the voltage off a little on the exhaust blower and that should solve the spark issue, the auger clunk is more then likely the auger breaking a pellet every so often or a real small piece gets stuck and spit back out.both are normal


----------



## Vand M (Feb 4, 2017)

I have the voltage on the lowest setting and the damper closed as far as it will go and the flame is still touching the top of the stove. Doesn't stay that way but still does it often.

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Feb 4, 2017)

Is that normal??

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Talegas (Feb 4, 2017)

Vand M said:


> Is that normal??
> 
> Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk



I have mine set up to "thermostat" so once it goes to Stall5, which is the highest "burn" the flame does reach for the ceiling of the stove for a while (while all the thrown at pellets are being burn). Remember that at that stage, the auger is feeding the firepot larger quantities per minute than in lower stalls. 

That said, if you have it manual and always go for stall 4-5 then you will most likely be looking at flames that high constantly. It is intriguing that you can have such combustion power with almost a closed air vent and exhaust fan (i hope is the exhaust blower) at wattages of 80 for each stall.

when setting the exhaust fan.. do you hear it going off at different levels when setting the voltage in the menu? it is a way to figure out if in fact the motor is doing less rpms ..maybe is stuck?


----------



## Vand M (Feb 4, 2017)

Talegas said:


> I have mine set up to "thermostat" so once it goes to Stall5, which is the highest "burn" the flame does reach for the ceiling of the stove for a while (while all the thrown at pellets are being burn). Remember that at that stage, the auger is feeding the firepot larger quantities per minute than in lower stalls.
> 
> That said, if you have it manual and always go for stall 4-5 then you will most likely be looking at flames that high constantly. It is intriguing that you can have such combustion power with almost a closed air vent and exhaust fan (i hope is the exhaust blower) at wattages of 80 for each stall.
> 
> when setting the exhaust fan.. do you hear it going off at different levels when setting the voltage in the menu? it is a way to figure out if in fact the motor is doing less rpms ..maybe is stuck?



Murphy will have to reply to whats exactly going on now . Its very odd to have the dampers almost shut now .Yet still seethe stoves with flames like this . I  know I sure was not happy last night to see flame embers blowing out of the pipe .All had just been cleaned , the pellets we use are very low ash and fines low .the stove in the kitchen the new one . Is on a extremely windy area . This is how I am seeing it ..WIND is the word on this hill on that side end of the house .Last night we had gusts over 30 and steady winds 15-20 . He should be back shortly .Working now  TY for your reply.We do have OAKs installed on both . Dont know if we are getting to much air ..This is a drafty old  house lol


----------



## Talegas (Feb 4, 2017)

why not trying without OAK if the house is too drafty? that should remove the windy conditions.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Feb 4, 2017)

Vand M said:


> Murphy will have to reply to whats exactly going on now . Its very odd to have the dampers almost shut now .Yet still seethe stoves with flames like this . I  know I sure was not happy last night to see flame embers blowing out of the pipe .All had just been cleaned , the pellets we use are very low ash and fines low .the stove in the kitchen the new one . Is on a extremely windy area . This is how I am seeing it ..WIND is the word on this hill on that side end of the house .Last night we had gusts over 30 and steady winds 15-20 . He should be back shortly .Working now  TY for your reply.We do have OAKs installed on both . Dont know if we are getting to much air ..This is a drafty old  house lol



 I'll try to take a picture and post in a bit. But in the mean time, I'll do my best to describe something to you. When you clean the stove, the ash pan has two flaps that are swung up and hung by that little peg while you take out the ash pan. When you put the ash pan back in, and drop those flaps, try to position the ash pan so it is perfectly centered. There is some allowance side to side and a little bit front to back. I push the ash pan all the way toward the hopper, and position it as close to center side to side as I can. Then drop the flaps and by hand, move the flaps so they cover as much of any gaps as possible. I know it is not perfect, but as best you can, try to cover as much of any gap between the fire box walls and the burn area. 

 If you have to compromise, get the gaps closed up on the left as you face the stove as you can. That is where the piping is to the exhaust fan. The more time you force an ember to stay in the chamber, the further it will burn out before going thru the exhaust fan. There is room for improvement in this area, and I plan to make those improvements sometime soon.

 Give that a try for now. Otherwise it sounds like you have some variations in your pellets. That is not uncommon as pellet manufacturing is not yet an exact science. Wood is not grown specifically for pellet production........yet. So bring raw product in from various sources and all times of the year will cause some pellet variation.


----------



## Vand M (Feb 5, 2017)

Update from Murphy,  Both stoves running again! No sparks blowing out the vent pipe anymore. Thanks to everyone for the advice!! I will try and see if the oak is needed in this drafty place. The wind here does make the flame pickup a lot. Will keep you posted on what happens. Thanks again!! Sorry for taking so long to reply. Was working on the porch that is in very dire need of some love lol . I guarantee it will be standing longer then my lifetime lol. Still have a ways to go but got a good start today. 

Sent from my A621BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Feb 5, 2017)

Deezl Smoke said:


> I'll try to take a picture and post in a bit. But in the mean time, I'll do my best to describe something to you. When you clean the stove, the ash pan has two flaps that are swung up and hung by that little peg while you take out the ash pan. When you put the ash pan back in, and drop those flaps, try to position the ash pan so it is perfectly centered. There is some allowance side to side and a little bit front to back. I push the ash pan all the way toward the hopper, and position it as close to center side to side as I can. Then drop the flaps and by hand, move the flaps so they cover as much of any gaps as possible. I know it is not perfect, but as best you can, try to cover as much of any gap between the fire box walls and the burn area.
> 
> If you have to compromise, get the gaps closed up on the left as you face the stove as you can. That is where the piping is to the exhaust fan. The more time you force an ember to stay in the chamber, the further it will burn out before going thru the exhaust fan. There is room for improvement in this area, and I plan to make those improvements sometime soon.
> 
> Give that a try for now. Otherwise it sounds like you have some variations in your pellets. That is not uncommon as pellet manufacturing is not yet an exact science. Wood is not grown specifically for pellet production........yet. So bring raw product in from various sources and all times of the year will cause some pellet variation.


   Deezl   V here .what is your feeling on not using the OAK on the kitchen stove  ? It is  very windy at this side of the house and of course more drafty. We just  are at a loss .No matter how much we do air still gets thru somewhere .Since the house was built around 1847 . Tjank you very much .Right now we are using Kingdom Biofuel pellets( Local pellet mill) out of the same batch .Light in color  , burn slowly and Really pretty clean. We have added some Hammers on the  very cold nights > Yet they didnt do this before ( also the same batch).Murphy did exactly as you said  .He also did another thourough cleanung .He is going to do another )  THANKS SO MUCH ALL OF YOU


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Feb 5, 2017)

Vand M said:


> Deezl   V here .what is your feeling on not using the OAK on the kitchen stove  ? It is  very windy at this side of the house and of course more drafty. We just  are at a loss .No matter how much we do air still gets thru somewhere .Since the house was built around 1847 . Tjank you very much .Right now we are using Kingdom Biofuel pellets( Local pellet mill) out of the same batch .Light in color  , burn slowly and Really pretty clean. We have added some Hammers on the  very cold nights > Yet they didnt do this before ( also the same batch).Murphy did exactly as you said  .He also did another thourough cleanung .He is going to do another )  THANKS SO MUCH ALL OF YOU



My OPINION, heavy on the O, in a drafty house (like mine) an oak is not needed, especially if you have or plan to have an APU hooked up for a power outage situation. I do not run OAKs on my stoves as my house, though a week or two newer than yours, is very old and has no wall insulation. It's been added on to a few times and all that sorta stuff. 

 I was home when we had a power outage and my stove had enough draw in the chimney to pull all the smoke out. I have just a few feet (I think 6') of vertical pellet type double wall chimney. It was warm enough that when the power went off, and the fans stopped, the fire pot smoldered and the chimney pulled that smoke out instead of coming back thru the air inlet and into the house. So that is a risk of not running a OAK. 

 But there are several threads on this site listing issues with burn quality in windy situations. It makes sense when the oak is right on the outside wall and the pressure changes with each gust. Think of it like standing outside in a windy snow storm. If you turn your back to the wind, the snow will pull up at your face as there is a lower pressure area in front of you. If you turn into the wind, though you will feel directly the force of the wind, less snow will make contact with your face.So when the wind blows by your OAK, one time it will push air into it, next time it can pull air away from it. If you do prefer to run an OAK, and it is just the one stove that is giving you fits, see if you can put some sort of temporary wind box around it and see how it works. It does'nt take much. Anything you have sitting there like a couple stack of flower pots etc. just to break the velocity of the wind right next to the OAK inlet.

 IMO.


----------



## Vand M (Feb 5, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> To be fair to the CPU fan, you need to be two feet away!  Get your point though
> 
> Always surprised on initial Fall start-up at how loud they seem.  Doesn't take long before you tune it out and it becomes that "white noise".
> 
> Getting air flow upstairs ... you may want to set up a cold air return on the second floor so the cold air can drop to the kitchen and/or living room.  We used our old forced air ducts as a large cold air return flowing to our living room near the stove using in-line fans.  A ceiling fan in the main hall upstairs can draw up the air.  Can test movement by taping flagging tape or similar light material to walls/ceiling to get an idea of the current convection loop.  Use painter tape so you don't mess up the paint job!


  Thanks Lake Girl . We have been talking about this .Since the house is so old  .The upstairs has no old duct work .Just the attic installed ( we did ) ac/heat pump .There is a cold air return to it  for the upstairs  new duct work only .at the top of the staircase inside of the hall about 6 inches ..Dont know if we could safely turn on just the circulating fan with this .If we could ..It would heat upstairs  .There has always been talk about from others ( not here  to be careful doing this .However the cold air return is far enough  away from the stoves .Yet near enough to the one in the living room .where we have heat rising but just hanging or dissipating .  Your thoughts ?


----------



## Vand M (Feb 5, 2017)

Deezl Smoke said:


> My OPINION, heavy on the O, in a drafty house (like mine) an oak is not needed, especially if you have or plan to have an APU hooked up for a power outage situation. I do not run OAKs on my stoves as my house, though a week or two newer than yours, is very old and has no wall insulation. It's been added on to a few times and all that sorta stuff.
> 
> I was home when we had a power outage and my stove had enough draw in the chimney to pull all the smoke out. I have just a few feet (I think 6') of vertical pellet type double wall chimney. It was warm enough that when the power went off, and the fans stopped, the fire pot smoldered and the chimney pulled that smoke out instead of coming back thru the air inlet and into the house. So that is a risk of not running a OAK.
> 
> ...


THIS makes sense .We do have the screen and wind hood .YET   it is definitely  not enough .He said he will try to block velocity  .Or we will take the OAK off and give it a shot .The wind is  so bad here. I have to bolt an old church pew down and Old side seat  on the die of the front porch the wind slams . We cannot keep anything on the back porch .Unless we want it  in the road or the neighbor yard !.So heavy I cannot lift them . the wind will carry them up and over ..Some days I expect the wicked witch to FLY by  HA ..Love you have an old home also .Ya have to love them .To go thru all the things they require   V


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 6, 2017)

Have you tried using the fan to circulate air?  May help to pull air upstairs but not positive.  Air may cool too much to be effective as well.  If that doesn't work, any way to extend that cold air return to the first floor by creating a wall/corner to house the air return.


----------



## Vand M (Feb 10, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> Have you tried using the fan to circulate air?  May help to pull air upstairs but not positive.  Air may cool too much to be effective as well.  If that doesn't work, any way to extend that cold air return to the first floor by creating a wall/corner to house the air return.


 YES  .Thats what we are going to do  We have a duct fan  so we can draw up that return . TY


----------



## Vand M (Feb 10, 2017)

UPDATE .. Castle  Stoves . 
Well , we have not been around for a few .We have both stoves up and running now  The new one which was in the kitchen .Went a bit haywire . Way over Burning . We tried everything , as last we posted here .We called Ardisam ..The CS Lady , we know her by name now  HA  WAS  FANTASTIC .She ran thru all kinds of set checks .The black box or brain and heat sensors were bad .She sent us basically  ALL new parts for the entire stove Gaskets and all ! The clunking noise is gone .All runs smooth ..The noise is much less , but basically a normal  sound .She did several resets with Murphy and didnt like the numbers  or that it set itself back to a wacky setting on its own  ! We are thinking about any damage in transit . The stove had allot of  rattling in the panels .Especially where the black box was .So for now and Lets hope all is well .Thank you all for ALL the help .Wewill send pics when we get all cleaned up we just had a wind snow storm with really frigid temps . We were short the kitchen stove the last 2 nights  parts came in 2 days .Figures  the weather played dirty pool HA


----------



## Vand M (Feb 10, 2017)

Vand M said:


> THIS makes sense .We do have the screen and wind hood .YET   it is definitely  not enough .He said he will try to block velocity  .Or we will take the OAK off and give it a shot .The wind is  so bad here. I have to bolt an old church pew down and Old side seat  on the die of the front porch the wind slams . We cannot keep anything on the back porch .Unless we want it  in the road or the neighbor yard !.So heavy I cannot lift them . the wind will carry them up and over ..Some days I expect the wicked witch to FLY by  HA ..Love you have an old home also .Ya have to love them .To go thru all the things they require   V




Oh yes  Deezl  We thought it was a drafty window by the stove . It was a modification former owners did to the room above the kitchen .They screwed it all up . taking out floor and such .The room is ALWAYS icy and wind cold. Last night suring the windstorm  I felt it balsting me from the trim between the ceiling and floor .He sealed it .This weekend he has to pull the trim upstairs at the floor and outside the clapboard to close an obvious hole . ;( Ill send pics  Ya all  will find this interesting .It highlylikely  this didnt help calm the stove .He had the draft about shut last week .All is fixed for now   AHHH  We hope .    V


----------



## Vand M (Jan 7, 2018)

Ok. New fan installed. It is a newer version of the blower fan in the castle.( a lot quieter!! (No more whistling of the train lmao) now I have a rattling noise. Not all the time. It is quiet then just starts. It could be an hour or more before it does it. Any ideas??

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pageyjim (Jan 7, 2018)

Something is loose, not level etc. Make sure everything is snug, starting with the fan itself and in the airstream.


----------



## Vand M (Jan 7, 2018)

That's what I am doing now. The fan is a little adjustable up and down. It looks like one of the metal dimples from the manufacturer is sticking out and touching the stove. Moved it down just to clear some room for it. I'll keep you posted. Thanks

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vand M (Jan 7, 2018)

This fan is an upgrade from the old style. Has anyone else got this style fan?? Did you have any issues with it?
	

		
			
		

		
	










Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshCassNCE (Feb 13, 2018)

Vand M said:


> This fan is an upgrade from the old style. Has anyone else got this style fan?? Did you have any issues with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what blower i have, but my serenity is making the same high pitched hum yours is/was. Did you fix your stove and if how? Castle is sending me out a new blower.


----------

